# Keeping your Kindle safe from thieves on the beach?



## YouKneeK (Jan 21, 2009)

[Post removed by originator.]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Personally, I would never leave anything valuable unattended on the beach...but then I don't go to the beach much these days.  Not for swimming anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in a place where beaches are the norm.  That said I never ever take anything to the beach that I can't afford to lose.  So my Kindle will never ever go to the beach with me.  If you are a one book at at time person the buy a book on your Kindle and get the same book from the library(LB) then read the Kindle and then switch to the LB when you go to the beach.  If you leave your Kindle in the room I would make sure you bury it under a lot of clothes and out of sight so it doesn't disappear from your room while you are gone.  I usually have multiple books going so I don't have your problem so I have a paperback for the beach and my Kindle for the rest of time.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Do not take you K to the beach unless you intend to stay on the beach with it...the same goes for your camera, cell phone, car keys, etc.  Also, don't think it is safe even in the trunk of your car.

I've lived in HI 2 different times.  The first time, I was living in Maui...my brand new 8mp camera was stolen out of my trunk while at the beach.  We were away from the car for 10 minutes...didn't like the look of the beach...immediately went back to the car and the camera was gone.  We couldn't even tell the trunk had been broken into.  This time around I'm living on Oahu...in the past 6 months, I know on at least 2 occasions my beach bag has been searched. 

I have a couple of dry bags and a cheap nylon fanny pack.  All money, IDs, car keys, etc...gets double bagged and stuck in the fanny pack.  The entire thing goes into the water with us.  It might be a little extreme but I've had bad luck at the beach.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

If it is just a short trip of a week or two I personally would not take my Kindle on that kind of vacation.  It would not be safe at the beach and I try not to leave too many valuables in my hotel room either.  Some things like cameras, phones, etc. you have to take.  But you can always just read a couple of DTB,s on vacation.  That is just what I would do,  I tend to error on the side of caution.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I have a vacation coming up next month....basically I'm away for one day...LOL!  I guess my Kindle will be staying home...afraid it might be kidnapped


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

if there will be times when everyone in your party will be in the water, then I would not take Kindle to the beach. I would never leave anything even remotely important to me unattended on a beach


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Anytime I have gone to the beach where I have had something of value with me (and that includes car keys), there is always one person doing sentry duty under the umbrella. We take turns and not everyone is in the water together. It works.

I like GG's suggestion of having the paperbook and Kindle version for reading in the hotel vs. reading on the beach. I would be worried about sand and water, although I gather the dri-lock bags are very secure.

L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

I second Leslie's suggestion.

I have a question that's related to this one.  Does heat/cold affect the Kindle at all outdoors?  I know most electronics should not be out in direct sunlight or in the cold for long periods of time.  Anyone have an idea or experiences?

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Marci said:


> I second Leslie's suggestion.
> 
> I have a question that's related to this one. Does heat/cold affect the Kindle at all outdoors? I know most electronics should not be out in direct sunlight or in the cold for long periods of time. Anyone have an idea or experiences?
> 
> Marci


This just came up on the Amazon board in relation to having the Kindle out in the cold. From the user's manual, here are the operating temperatures:

Charge the battery only in temperatures that range from 32°F to 95°F (0°C to 35°C).
Operating temperature 32°F to 95°F (0°C to 35°C)
Storage temperature 14°F to 113°F (-10°C to 45°C)


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I have a vacation coming up next month....basically I'm away for one day...LOL! I guess my Kindle will be staying home...afraid it might be kidnapped


That's _Kindlenapped._


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I guess it depends on whether it's a public or private beach.  I've been to the Sandals in the Bahamas a number of times, and always took my iPod, camera, etc, down to the beach or pool with me.  When we were going into the water, we'd just put the stuff under our towels in the beach bags and never had a problem.

That said, Sandals is private property, and a kind of upscale couples-only resort, so no kids and no outsiders are permitted.  If I was at the public beach outside of Nassau, no way would I bring anything of significant value.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

I would be so afraid the sand from the beach would ruin the kindle.  I don't care how well you pack stuff seems that sand can get into everything 

I think even this summer when I go to our subdivision pool I'll take a book, I don't trust that someone might pick it up with all the kids running around or that something will happen to it.  I will be babying it whenever I actually get it!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Anytime I have gone to the beach where I have had something of value with me (and that includes car keys), there is always one person doing sentry duty under the umbrella. We take turns and not everyone is in the water together. It works.
> 
> L


I travel alone a lot and so I don't' have anyone to do sentry duty on a beach, but Leslie's suggestion is good. I take my electronics and bury them in drawer under clothes when I'm at the beach and have never had a problem. Most of the time I have my Kindle with me in my purse or back pack when I'm on vacation.


----------



## Diana (Nov 9, 2008)

We went on vacation a couple of months ago--same thing, left the Kindle and did not bring it to the beach.  There were just too many things to be concerned about--water, sun, sand, thieves...who needs the worry LOL!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it is fine to bring it to the beach as long as there is someone who is going to stay with your possessions when you are in swimming. I went to Aruba with my fiance. When we knew we were going to be in the water at the same time, we did not bring anything of value with us to the beaches. When we were  going to chill on the beach for the day, we agreed that we would go swimming alone and brought IPods. I did not have my Kindle but I would have brought it with me on those days. In a waterproof bag of some sort.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Great question and lots of good answers!  We are going on a Disney Cruise in Feb and I'm still debating whether to bring my K w/me.  I worry about leaving it in the hotel (it's a land/sea package) and in the cabin where staff will be in for cleaning, etc.  We spend 2 weeks at the beach every summer too and while I will bring it on vacation w/me, I won't bring it to the beach due to sand, humidity, etc.  We rent a private house so I am not worried about it being stolen.  Any thoughts on bringing it on the cruise?
Ruby


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm taking a cruise next month as well. I was planning on putting my Kindle in one of those waterproof bags and reading it on the beach, and not taking it our of the bag NO MATTER WHAT when I'm on the beach. I'm going with my family, so somebody will always be there to babysit, and I'm not in the water that much anyway. Does anybody have a reccomendation on a good waterproof bag? I haven't done much research yet, but I'm always open to suggestions.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie had one that looked great. I am sure she will post it here. If not, IM and ask her.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Kwik Tek Dry Pak Multi-Purpose Case (Clear 9-Inch x 12-Inch)

Here it is...the price is great. I've paid $30 for similar bags at scuba shops.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Leslie had one that looked great. I am sure she will post it here. If not, IM and ask her.


Actually, it was Betsy who had the dri-pack. She posted a picture in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,2312.0.html

L


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ruby said:


> We are going on a Disney Cruise in Feb and I'm still debating whether to bring my K w/me. I worry about leaving it in the hotel (it's a land/sea package) and in the cabin where staff will be in for cleaning, etc.
> Ruby


I've been on the Disney cruise, but I don't remember if they have in-room safes - I think they might, because people bring jewelry, money etc. and obviously don't carry it around with them 24/7. Although I seem to remember something about being able to rent out like a safe-deposit box type of thing (not in your room). Check the website for the cruise and the hotel, and if they have safes in the room, you should not have any problems about security.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We did a Disney Land/Sea package about 5 years ago and we had a good-sized safe in the hotel room and in the cabin on the ship.  So cameras, jewelry, credit cards, traveler's cheques and the passports generally stayed in a safe.
I would imagine that could enquire from the cruise line about the dimensions of the safe to make sure the Kindle will fit.
Andra


----------



## nickih75 (Dec 17, 2008)

bosslady said:


> I've been on the Disney cruise, but I don't remember if they have in-room safes - I think they might, because people bring jewelry, money etc. and obviously don't carry it around with them 24/7. Although I seem to remember something about being able to rent out like a safe-deposit box type of thing (not in your room). Check the website for the cruise and the hotel, and if they have safes in the room, you should not have any problems about security.


The staterooms on the Disney ships have safes in them.. and you dont have to worry about a key because it is your room key. If you dont have your room key you're not getting into your stateroom 

As for the "land" part of your stay.. I don't know if all the resorts have in room safes I know that many of them Saratoga Springs, The Beach Club, The Boardwalk, Old Key West all do.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

We are going to Punta Cana for 15 days next month, and while my Kindle will be with me, I do not intend to leave it alone at any time. It will go out only with me, and it will sleep in the safe in our room when I can't keep an eye on it.

No matter how secure, up-scale, family-friendly, or intimate you think a resort is, there is no reason to take chances with your valuables. My Kindle, my passport, my wallet, and my camera will all be in the safe when they are not with me.

It is kind of a bummer to sitll have to schlep books with me on vacation, but I refuse to risk the safety of my Kindle!


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

Kimblee said:


> I'm taking a cruise next month as well. I was planning on putting my Kindle in one of those waterproof bags and reading it on the beach, and not taking it our of the bag NO MATTER WHAT when I'm on the beach.


Just make sure you don't leave it out in the sun in any bag - it can quickly climb above (well above) a safe storage temp, let alone a safe operating temp. I'd ditch the black cover in the bag to keep down the temp and make sure it is in a bag or under a towel when not in use.

Any of the drybags sold for camping/canoe trips will probably work - it needs to be about 9x12 in size to allow it not to press down the keys from being too tight.

You could also use doubled ziplok bags.

For those worried about theft, you can often get extra policies to cover electronics (all the time or just on trips); your homeowners will probably cover it, but the deductible would not even be satisfied for a Kindle (it would for many laptops). Sometimes you can get a rider just for a trip that has no deductible and is reasonable priced.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I spend over a week every year in Vegas for a big pool tournament and I have a suitcase with a combination lock. I 
put my laptop and other valuables in there and lock it before I go out. This has worked very well for me. The hotel I stay in
has safes but you have to pay extra and my laptop would not fit in it anyway.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks to all for the Disney advice. I completely forgot about the hotel/cabin safe as an option. I will probably bring the K w/me now.



Octochick said:


> I spend over a week every year in Vegas for a big pool tournament and I have a suitcase with a combination lock. I
> put my laptop and other valuables in there and lock it before I go out. This has worked very well for me. The hotel I stay in
> has safes but you have to pay extra and my laptop would not fit in it anyway.


That's a great idea, we do that when we travel to China and we never had a problem w/our valuables. For some reason I just never felt secure using the hotel safes there. 
Ruby


----------



## bosslady402 (Nov 6, 2008)

YouKneeK said:


> Or I might just take library books and leave the Kindle home on this trip.


How many hours are you going to be stuck on a plane, or in an airport waiting to get stuck on a plane?? And don't you want more room in your bag for cheap knick knacks and duty-free yummies to take back home with you?? Take it!!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree!  That is the reason many got their Kindles...perfect for travel!
Don't let fear that something MIGHT happen keep you from enjoying things!
Just use reasonable caution, but DON'T LEAVE HOME WITH OUT IT!!!!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Take your Kindle with you!  I take mine everywhere but the beach and that is only because I can't stay with it.  Mine has been all over the place including Hawaii twice and it stayed in my room while I was at the beach there.  I would never make it on all those long flights, flight delays and hours in security lines and airport's without my Kindle.  Take a library book for not only the beach but those interminable delays sitting the airplane while you have to turn your electronics off, the airline magazines are not that great.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

seems that hotels had safes behind desk in not in room. this may be the same on cruise ships. I worked those ships they have "formal" nights. the jewelry had to be put somewhere safe. How about travel insurance?
Sylvia


----------

